# Changing Nut & Saddle



## gilead (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an Epiphone Bluesmaster parlor guitar that has a plastic nut and saddle. I find the sound kind of dull and was wondering if changing to bone or tusq would brighten the sound.
Thanks, apprecaite any feedback


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

gilead said:


> I have an Epiphone Bluesmaster parlor guitar that has a plastic nut and saddle. I find the sound kind of dull and was wondering if changing to bone or tusq would brighten the sound.
> Thanks, apprecaite any feedback


Bone saddle will just that. Nut isn't as important, you will mostly hear the effect of changing the nut when playing open strings.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Bone saddle will just that. Nut isn't as important, you will mostly hear the effect of changing the nut when playing open strings.


+1

The saddle makes a definitely noticeable difference IMHO and if you're somewhat handy, so inclined and don't mind the smell of sanded bone you can even try shaping your own. The main reasons for changing the nut to bone are if the plastic one is not fitted well and is too low or if your strings are getting caught there and isn't remedied by graphite or nut sauce (no, I didn't make that up  ).


----------



## gilead (Mar 7, 2007)

Actually, the strings are getting stuck in the nut.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Time for a new nut or at least have them filed out to fit your choice of strings. It never hurts to upgrade in the process. You probably won't get more bang for the buck than switching your saddle and to bone or tusq. Take it to a good tech and have them intonate the saddle as well as just changing it.


----------

